# Most Silent Computer Case?



## Crabtree

Looking to build a computer for my uncle. He wants a silent computer case. What computer cases do you recommend? Money is not a real big issue. I would say that I wouldn't spend anything more than $300 on a case.

I already have a P183. I'm not sure how my well my computer case competes with other computer cases. I would be willing to swap my P183 and buy myself another case. One computer case I'm eying right now to switch with is the Corsair Obsidian 800D. How silent does the 800D perform against the P183?


----------



## Methos07

800d takes some work to get it to play well with air cooling. You should check out some Fractal Design cases if you're looking for something really quiet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=fractal+design&x=0&y=0


----------



## Zap

Remember, a quiet computer is a whole ecosystem of parts, not just a "silent case." Yes, the Fractal Design R3 is a nice choice for a quiet system, put a pair of stock GTX 580 in SLI plus a 2500RPM 120mm fan to cool the CPU and you'll have a noisy system.

The P183 and R3 are both decent choices to get you started. What other parts are you using?


----------



## fritx

Where can I buy the fractal design r3 in usa, the ones at newegg all out of stock.


----------



## Zap

Try NCIXUS.


----------



## fritx

I try but they don't have it. Only in ncix canada

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## brackberry

I'm using a Fractal Design R3 in one of my builds right now. In fact, it is the one in my sig.

But it's not as silent as I expected it to be. The only fans I have installed are the two front intakes (fractal design fans that come with the purchase of the case) and the two corsair fans that are on the H70. All of the other modular ventilation holes are still blocked up with the sound dampening material. I can tell you that it isn't completely silent.. it really depends on what your expectations for silent is.

But regardless, this case is still pretty sweet. Perhaps go with a Noctua cooler since the corsair fans are known to be loud anyway.


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

I use the http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Black-Power-Aluminum-Computer/dp/B001H9ALF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319042767&sr=8-1]NZXT Whisper.[/URL] It's an enormous, heavy, steel case. It's got internal dampening material. It has a ton of room for air or water components for cooling and ports to run things around in/out of the case. It has great cable management inside (ports and holes with flashing to keep it tight). It also has a ******ed amount of removable HDD storage (9 of them). It's a bottom mount PSU design. It's _dead silent._ Plus it's classy looking, not flashy and ugly like some "computer" design, it just looks like a dark brushed monolith.

Very best,


----------



## fritx

Yeah the Fractal Design R3 looks pretty good but only NCIX and Newegg has it, but in newegg is out of stock and the R3 has it only in ncix canada. I like that the NZXT looks simple and has the ability for water cooling because also I've been thinking in buying a water cooling kit.


----------



## Mygaffer

I don't know if it is the "most" silent but the Sonata III 500 is a great case if you are trying to build a quiet computer. I have done probably five or six builds for customers with that case.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

NZXT H2 is also great.


----------



## Nemesis429

Check out silentpcreview.


----------



## Jakain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zap;13061085*
> Remember, a quiet computer is a whole ecosystem of parts, not just a "silent case." Yes, the Fractal Design R3 is a nice choice for a quiet system, put a pair of stock GTX 580 in SLI plus a 2500RPM 120mm fan to cool the CPU and you'll have a noisy system.
> 
> The P183 and R3 are both decent choices to get you started. What other parts are you using?


Agreed about the ecosystem point.

For example the Silverstone Sugo 07 shoebox-styled case doesn't seem like it'd be quiet. But equip it with a fanless Sapphire Ultimate card, Noctua NH D9B SE2, and you can apparently get a pretty silent system and its stock PSU is relatively quiet as well. The case (includes high quality PSU), cooler, and video card would run you about ~$400 before taxes, probably less. The following link was able to get sound levels ranging from ~16db to 22db, depending on the fan speed/sound setting, also has decent cooling too:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/zardon/noctua-nh-u9b-cooler-se-2-with-silverstone-sugo-sg07/9/


----------



## psyclum

FT02 running on low speed is "fairly" quiet


----------



## Aparition

Ya how quiet do you want / need?
A whisper in the corner, I like the Fractal design 3 with 4 120mm 800RPM fans. Gives enough cooling for everything but high end GPU's (for quiet).
If you want dead silent either have to have less performance parts or go full water.


----------



## fritx

Quiet that don't disturbe anyone

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudonymous

Nzxt H2 classic is about as quite as pc can get while still having good airflow to keep your componets cool. I also like it because it has no crazy led lights that light up your room at night.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

My Silent rig is literally silent.

Though my HAF-X rig which for some reason doesnt show up in my sig, is pretty quiet as it is placed on the floor with the side fan and window pointing away from me.


----------



## Xaero252

Sound dampened Antec Mini P180 with no window, IMO.

Also, a properly dampened Lian-Li PC-A05 would do pretty well

The antec wins pretty hard though, you can dampen the front of the by putting 1/8th sound dampening foam inside the front panel, then you can further dampen it by putting foam on the inside of the front panel, and again between the front panel and the case, you can fit 1" cone foam on the whole left panel of the case, and the top panel, as well as the first bit of the right panel, and the majority of the rear panel and floor can also have 1" cones. couple that with filling the drive bays with foam blocks, and you can have a nearly dead silent build. Even more silent with low rpm fans on low fpi radiators.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I have the NZXT H2 as well and with the fan on my 212+ turned down to about 75% it's almost inaudible above other sounds like my typing or even chair moving around. Plus it has excellent airflow and a few nice features like the SATA harddrive bay on top. I really recommend it!


----------



## cah ndeso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brackberry*
> 
> I'm using a Fractal Design R3 in one of my builds right now. In fact, it is the one in my sig.
> But it's not as silent as I expected it to be. The only fans I have installed are the two front intakes (fractal design fans that come with the purchase of the case) and the two corsair fans that are on the H70. All of the other modular ventilation holes are still blocked up with the sound dampening material. I can tell you that it isn't completely silent.. it really depends on what your expectations for silent is.
> But regardless, this case is still pretty sweet. Perhaps go with a Noctua cooler since the corsair fans are known to be loud anyway.


Hi mate,
I would like to know more about this Fractal Design R3. Will 30 CM long GPU fit in perfectly on this case? I mind to buy it.

BR


----------



## sloppyjoe123

30 cm? Hmm, Maybe. But If you are talking about the Fractal XL in the rig of yours, then definitely. You can remove that HDD cage for longer cards.

But for the regular R3, maybe, the Lightning cooler, for example might allow the metal tail to slot into the HDD cage holes, but long cards might be hard to fit.


----------



## cah ndeso

Hi,
Thanks for the answer. I see...
This XL no more suitable to my desk now. I plan to change into smaller one.

Any recommendation for mid tower with long GPU capable?

BR


----------



## sloppyjoe123

http://www.overclock.net/t/1146462/sexy-white-bf3-rig-fractal-r3

Actually if you dont plan on getting anything longer than a GTX 580 Lightning, it will fit as proven above.

And yes, Carbide 500r if you wanna be safe.


----------



## claes

Surprised there's no fortress 02/raven 02 talk... spcr loves'm. My fortress is near silent (until I start gaming), just need to change out the exhaust fan.


----------



## falcon26

Fractal R3 if you don't want to go SLI and want a short video card. Fractal XL if you plan on going SLI and the video card is long.


----------

